# 2004 GLI problems *help!*



## dtriforce (Oct 16, 2010)

Hello There! 
I have a mk4 GLI that I recently chipped. Everything was good with the car until I chipped it. 2 days driving it..I loved it. The 3rd day, I turn my car on and the check engine light came up. 
I to my mechanic, he said I probably have a bad n75 valve.I went somewhere else to get a second opinion and they told me it was a bad dv.I ran and changed it for a brand new spllitter from Forge. Nothing improved the stock dv was fine. They found these 2 fault codes again: 
>17608- Boost pressure control valve (n249): Mechanical Malfunction 
P1200 - 35-00 - - 
>17544- Fuel Trim: Bank 1 (Add): System too Lean 
P1136 - 35-00 - - 
I dont know what to do. My turbo feels so much different, the car lags, off 1st gear rpms drop low, and it just feels sluggish. I need some help/solutions here please =S


----------



## USCG_DUB (Feb 23, 2008)

First thing, I would get on ecstuning.com and order the race N75 Valve and then for the second thing I need to know if you have emissions checks in your state, as I'm going to suggest you do this, http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...te-SAI-N249-PCV-EVAP-Delete&highlight=diy+sai Let me know what happens


----------



## dtriforce (Oct 16, 2010)

Well my mechanic just wants to get a new oem one 4 my car. would that solve the problem or no? cause I dont want to have to buy and install 2 different ones. Also, Im in Florida also  like you. Did you do that to your car? what does it do/help with?
btw thanks 4 ur help


----------



## USCG_DUB (Feb 23, 2008)

Ya I did it to my car. http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...ot-alittle-more-in-depth-then-I-was-expecting

Here is the Race N75 Valve. http://www.ecstuning.com/Volkswagen-Jetta_IV_GLI--1.8T/Search/N75_Valve/ES122/
What part of Florida are you in, and a N75 valve is somehting you can do yourself very easily.


----------



## The Sage (Jul 30, 2004)

basically based solely on your faults you have a bad DV and a vacuum leak.


----------



## dtriforce (Oct 16, 2010)

The Sage said:


> basically based solely on your faults you have a bad DV and a vacuum leak.


Well I changed my dv to a forge splitter and nothing happened =/


----------



## dtriforce (Oct 16, 2010)

USCG_DUB said:


> Ya I did it to my car. http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...ot-alittle-more-in-depth-then-I-was-expecting
> 
> Here is the Race N75 Valve. http://www.ecstuning.com/Volkswagen-Jetta_IV_GLI--1.8T/Search/N75_Valve/ES122/
> What part of Florida are you in, and a N75 valve is somehting you can do yourself very easily.


Thanks so much, Im going to buy that one right now. hopefully it helps with this issue. Im also changing the spark plugs cause im at 44k miles already. and the coilpacks someone told me I probably have to change them but I dont know. How can I know if I have to change the coil packs? 
And I see you're at ft myers. I go there all the time, nice place:thumbup:. Im in north miami/ftlauderdale.


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

dtriforce said:


> Well I changed my dv to a forge splitter and nothing happened =/


Did you clear the codes and see if they come back? Otherwise it may take a few drive cycles for the car to notice that it is ok. Another thing it could be is the MAF, but w/o seeing block 032 and a test drive w/ a VAG-Com that is purely speculation. And have you checked all the plumbing for vacuum leaks?


----------



## dtriforce (Oct 16, 2010)

ps2375 said:


> Did you clear the codes and see if they come back? Otherwise it may take a few drive cycles for the car to notice that it is ok. Another thing it could be is the MAF, but w/o seeing block 032 and a test drive w/ a VAG-Com that is purely speculation. And have you checked all the plumbing for vacuum leaks?


I chacked for leaks but I didnt go in-depth. I have to take it somewhere so they can put it on the lift and see if theres any. After the dv the 2 codes I listed above came up.
It says n249 boost controller valve mechanical malfunction and fuel bank 1 system too lean


----------



## USCG_DUB (Feb 23, 2008)

the n249 valve is in front of the intake mani, and is also something that I removed in the process of what I posted. If you want, I have the n249 bracket still you can come to Ft. Myers and ill hook it up for you and the race N75 Valve and see what happens, or we can do the Delete of everything as well. Let me know what you want to do.


----------



## dtriforce (Oct 16, 2010)

USCG_DUB said:


> the n249 valve is in front of the intake mani, and is also something that I removed in the process of what I posted. If you want, I have the n249 bracket still you can come to Ft. Myers and ill hook it up for you and the race N75 Valve and see what happens, or we can do the Delete of everything as well. Let me know what you want to do.


Would the n249 fix my problem? Cause like i said one of the faults say n249 malfunction. I just ordered the n75 race valve I hope I didnt waste my money lol


----------



## The Sage (Jul 30, 2004)

you still have a vacuum leak


----------



## dtriforce (Oct 16, 2010)

The Sage said:


> you still have a vacuum leak


I will get that checked out. Im planning on bypassing the n249 also. any experiences?


----------

